# Refinishing Headboard



## HitManWA (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi all, 

Just wondered if I could get some suggestions on refinishing this headboard. I've only gotten the bottom sanded down. Any pointers on sanding the legs and what not? I thought about taking it apart but am little scared to as this is my first project of this sort. 

What sort of finish should I think about putting on it once I've got it cleaned up?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

What is the finish that is on the bed ?. Sanding is not the method I would usually use to refinish. First try to determine what the finish is and go from there.

Jerry


----------



## HitManWA (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Jerry.

I thought it was a varnish, again, I'm new to this so I know I sound newbish but as long as I learn something it's ok.

Anyhow, I bought some Klean-Strip and it gets a lot of it off but not all, even using it multiple times. After scraping it off I tried cleaning it with mineral spirits but again, no can do.

I read this a while ago...
"There are three common finishes: shellac, lacquer and varnish. The three are quite different. To find out which is which, start by applying denatured alcohol. If the finish is shellac, denatured alcohol will dissolve it. If the surface is lacquer, the alcohol will slowly soften (not dissolve) the lacquered finish. 
Next, try the lacquer thinner. It will dissolve a lacquered surface quickly and slowly soften a shellacked or varnished surface."

Should I have started with the denatured alcohol and then the lacquer thinner to help figure out what I'm dealing with? Also, I tried cleaning the mineral spirits off the wood after I realized it wasn't really working but after some of it had dried it left a white splotchy stain that came of by sanding lightly, not sure if that means anything. :/

Sorry about the noob questions but thanks so much for the help.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Unless you know the finish it is a good practice to start with alcohol and proceed as you have outlined. Before you do any more sanding scrub the piece(again)with mineral spirits wipe with shop towels(blue) turning a new 
face often so you are not just spreading residue around. Then do the same with DNA(alcohol)

Jerry


----------



## HitManWA (Aug 20, 2007)

Just wanted to thank you again, Jerry, for the replies. I should be done stripping tomorrow night. I was having an awful time with the stripper drying too fast. I read somewhere I could use aluminum foil or saran wrap to help with that and that's really made a big difference. The only other issue I've had is the black etching. No idea what it is but I have to be careful or I end up smearing it across the rest of the piece. It's been a learning process and cost me a little money but it's been fun. Whatever I do after this one should go a lot smoother.

Thanks again,


----------

